# Color changing heat transfer



## pcg (Jan 16, 2007)

Hello,
I am hoping someone can help me out with this. My brother recently came to me with a shirt that had (what appears to have been) a heat transfer that when you went out into the sunlight a ghost background image appears. The design looks like a regular black artist sketch when worn indoors but when it is exposed to sunlight a red background image appears. Does anyone know what type of process or transfer is used to get this effect?
Thanks,
PCG


----------



## AuSoleil (Feb 9, 2011)

Hello,
what was is a UV Color Change Heat Transfer.
We make this kind of T shirt in Europe ( AU SOLEIL - TShirt Magliette Accessori Uomo Donna Bambino - Color Changing Clothes, Quadricromia Solare, FASHION THAT CHANGES COLOR IN THE SUN).
You can find it in the USA and Europe.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Yes. We sell this type of design.


----------



## FFH (Sep 11, 2014)

Yes PCG, these are special inks that change color on exposure to Sun/UV light. We are exporting these shirts from Pakistan and the Pakistani fabric quality is superb. Its a must have!


----------

